

Single Serving Site of the day: Big Ass Message - ivankirigin
http://bigassmessage.com/9d03501f4

======
olalonde
<http://bigassmessage.com/741540b37>

------
zephjc
Is that a big-ass message, or a big ass-message?

------
Hoff
Why do I think "stealth pepsi ad"?

~~~
Raphael
Yes! Confirmation that they're bring back Crystal Pepsi.

------
Concours
<http://www.bigassmessage.com/48755cf5b>

------
allenp
See people, this is why flash isn't going anywhere. HTML5 could never do this
...

------
staunch
I played around with the different options. My eyes hurt now. Really.

